# Tarif repas ?



## Nala21 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, que pensez vous de mon tarif de 4,30€ pour le repas midi (fait maison rien de surgelé)’+ goûter pour un enfant de 2ans1/2 qui mange très bien ? J’aimerais augmenter un peu.


----------



## kikine (2 Janvier 2023)

si je devais fournir les repas je me baserais a minima sur le tarif des impôts car là.. ça fait bas...


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

Comme Kikine.
Perso il y a longtemps que je suis à 5€/jr.


----------



## Emily (2 Janvier 2023)

Oh là là et bien moi j'ai des tarifs bien bas par rapport à vous 😟
Je fais par tranche d'âge

Le repas :
6/12 mois 2€
12)24 mois 2€50
24/36 mois 3€
Plus de 3 ans 3€50

Le goûter 1€10


----------



## incognito (2 Janvier 2023)

je suis à 4,50
pour les prochains contrats, 4,80


----------



## Capri95 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour  🖐️ 
Je suis à 5,00 euros /jours


----------



## incognito (2 Janvier 2023)

je vais y arriver finalement car tout augmente


----------



## Emily (2 Janvier 2023)

Vos prix comprennent repas + goûter ?
Tout âges confondus ?


----------



## assmatzam (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

À partir de 2 ans je suis à 5,50€
4,50€ midi et 1€ le goûter


----------



## kikine (2 Janvier 2023)

Emily a dit: 


> Oh là là et bien moi j'ai des tarifs bien bas par rapport à vous 😟
> Je fais par tranche d'âge
> 
> Le repas :
> ...


et si tu fais vraiment le compte de ce que cela te coute (matière première, temps de cuisine, courses, stockage, énergie) tu ne rentres même pas dans t frais...


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

Moi je suis à 2.45 à partir de 9 mois, 2.95 de 12 a 18 mois, 3.65 pour les 18 mois et plus. 
Pour les goûters de 1.05 à 1.65 avec les mêmes tranches d'âge. 
Je préfère un taux horaire plus élevé et des indemnités de repas modérées sur lesquelles je ne cotise pas et qui viennent gonfler mes revenus.


----------



## Griselda (2 Janvier 2023)

J'ai toujours pratiqué ce prix tout âge confondus.
D'abord pour me simplifier la vie.
Mais aussi parce qu'en coût de revient c'est du pareil au même: avec un bébé de moins d'un an j'achète des produits spécifiques pour bébé qui coûtent plus chère, souvent pour un seul, avec gaspillage possible. Je ne commence les repas pour eux qu'une fois qu'ils sont complètement diversifiés et donc en terme de quantité il n'est pas rare d'avoir la même chose pour un petit de moins de un an qu'un de 2 ou 3 ans, ça dépend des appétits plus que de l'âge vraiment.
Aujourd'hui à 5€/jr j'affirme ne pas faire de bénéfice financier.


----------



## Catie6432 (2 Janvier 2023)

Je ne nourris pas à perte les enfants accueillis avec mes tarifs. Pour autant  ce service n'a pas pour vocation de générer  des bénéfices. J'estime être à l'équilibre. 
Jusqu'à présent je prépare les repas sur les temps d'accueil. 
Si je devais les préparer hors temps d'accueil, donc sur mon temps personnel, j'augmenterai mon taux horaire en proportion du temps passé plutôt que le montant du coût des repas. Pour cotiser sur ce temps de préparation et ne pas augmenter les indemnités qui gonflent mes revenus sans contrepartie réelle. 
Et je pense que dans ce cas je réfléchirai même à ne plus préparer les repas pour mes accueillis.


----------



## Titine15 (2 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour
Moi je suis à 5 euros par jour pour déjeuner et goûter.


----------



## nounouflo (2 Janvier 2023)

Moibje suis à 3euros le repas de midi et un euro le goûter mais vu les prix qui augmentent sur tout et le temps que je passe sur la préparation, les prochains contrats se sera 3.50 le midi et 1.50 le goûter 
J'ai 2 repas le soir par semaine mais je le laisse à 3 euros car pas de protéine dans le menu


----------



## Missunivers (4 Janvier 2023)

Je trouve énorme 5 €pour un enfant de 2 ans. Compter le stockage, l énergie tout ça 😱. Je suis à 3 euros le repas du plus jeune au plus grand 3 ans et 1 € pour le goûter que je fourni rarement. Je fais maison aussi mais l entretien sert pour les cuissons et le nettoyage. Certains enfants mangent bien mais certains peu enfin c est mon avis, ici personne pratique des prix aussi élevés


----------



## Dilara (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Alors je viens de commencer il y a quelques mois, et j'ai commencé "bas" on va dire (peut être erreur de débutante ? probablement 😄  ) Je suis à 4€ peu importe l'âge. Ce qui est sûr c'est que pour les prochains contrats, notamment pour septembre 2023 ( car départ à lécole d'un grand que je garde) je passerai à 5e ( déjeuner et goûter )


----------



## assmatzam (4 Janvier 2023)

Désolé de vous le dire @Missunivers mais en ne prenant que 3€ vous perdez sûrement de l'argent 

Impossible autrement 

Entrée 
Légumes féculents protéines 
Un laitage
1 fruit ou compote
Avec le prix des matières premières au jour d'aujourd'hui 3€ n'est pas suffisant


----------



## fanny35 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,
Je suis d'accord, j'ai augmenté aussi car au début j'étais assez bas.
Sans compter le temps de préparation si vous cuisinez en dehors des heures d'accueil.


----------



## Capri95 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour  🖐️
Je confirme ce que dit Griselda, j'estime moi aussi que je n'ai pas de bénéfice au vu des prix des aliments et du mode utilisé pour la cuisson.
Je suis également à 5 euros tout âges confondu.


Missunivers a dit: 


> Certains enfants mangent bien mais certains peu enfin


Qu'ils mangent peu ou pas c'est le même tarif ici, tu vas au restaurant il te facture seulement ce que tu as mangé ? ou le plat complet ? à la cantine c'est aussi pareil !


Missunivers a dit: 


> ici personne pratique des prix aussi élevés


Je pense que tu es perdante, l'inflation est partout que l'ont soit en campagne ou à la ville. Tu fais comme bon te semble, si tu estime que 3euros sont suffisants. 😉🙂


----------



## kikine (4 Janvier 2023)

non l'entretien n'a rien à voir avec  les cuissons


----------



## Missunivers (4 Janvier 2023)

Se sont des petits que nous accueillons en général ça n'a donc rien avoir avec la cantine où tout le monde à la même quantité. Je fourni à tous les enfants de 6 mois à 2 ans et demi et je connais la quantité qu ils mangent donc moins de gâchis déjà, et quand on cuisine pour les enfants et sa famille le coup est moindre. Si je demande 5 € les parents voudront fournir et 4 plats different non merci


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour @Emily  comment calculez vous ? 

Impossible 2€ ! Vraiment pas .

Donnez nous vos calculs c'est sous évalué vraiment.

un bib de 180ml c'est déjà presque .90cts ...


----------



## Capri95 (4 Janvier 2023)

Malgré que je mette moins pour un enfant ou plus à un autre le tarif reste le même. Je prenais l'exemple de la cantine car tu règle un certain montant et que ton enfant mange moins ou pas c'est pareil.
D'où voit tu que le coup est moindre ? j'ai trois petits en accueil ils mangent hyper bien ! bien que je fasse une cuisine familiale c'est autant d'ingrédient à acheter en plus.
Quand tu fais une purée pour 6 personnes en moyenne c'est pas la même chose que quand tu en fais pour trois ! Je suis au plus près pour éviter le gâchis.
Tu a vu le prix d'une assiette en commerce ? on t'ils le temps de cuisiner ? en moyenne c'est trois euros voir un peu plus parfois, et la ils n'ont pas encore l'entrée, le fromage, le dessert
Donc oui 5 euros c'est plus que raisonnable !
A trois euros je ne rentre pas dans mes frais..


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Janvier 2023)

Petits ou grands il faut bien faire les courses, éplucher laver stocker, aliments et matériels. 

souvent est oublié dans les calculs les frais annexes, seul est retenu le coût de la matière première ce qui est faux. 

Les énergies,  l'obsolescence, l'utilisation, le lavage des matériels est à prendre en compte. Le stockage à ne pas négliger.

C'est la base du coût d'un repas.


----------



## Emily (4 Janvier 2023)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour @Emily  comment calculez vous ?
> 
> Impossible 2€ ! Vraiment pas .
> 
> ...


A cet âge là c'est la plus part du temps des purées et quelques protéines.
J'ai beaucoup de légumes du jardin et des pommes pour faire les compotes.

Je ne donne que rarement les repas à cet âge là, les parents veulent le faire.
C'est à partir de 12 mois ou plus que je prépare les repas lorsque les enfants veulent manger comme les copains.

De toute façon les parents veulent payer le plus tard possible pour que je fournisse les repas.
J'ai un parent qui pour faire des économies alors que je fournis les repas me donne le goûter pour son enfant, compote et yaourt pour BB mais pas de biscuit ! 

Je suis d'accord que mes tarifs sont très bas mais si je prenais + aucuns parents ne voudraient que je m'occupe des repas.
Ils tirent sur TOUT 
Par contre lorsque l'enfant entre à l'école là ils paient plus de 5€ et ne disent rien 😞


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (4 Janvier 2023)

C'est curieux comme raisonnement mais bon.. 

Aucun de mes employeurs n'a jamais tiqué sur le tarif repas.  

il faut simplement expliquer ce qui entre dans ce tarif.

Si justement l'employeur hésiterait pour des questions budgétaires je ne baisserais pas pour autant pour y perdre, et même vos légumes du jardin ont un coût.

Si mon tarif ne convient pas, alors à eux de gérer. 

Là clairement vos 2€ sont largement sous évalués. Vous ne calculez pas tout dans ces 2€.

Et d'ailleurs ce sera cette solution vers laquelle je vais opter dans mes prochains contrats, plus du tout envie de préparer les repas des loulous.
Et hop une charge mentale en moins


----------



## Capri95 (4 Janvier 2023)

> Par contre lorsque l'enfant entre à l'école là ils paient plus de 5€ et ne disent rien


Normal ils ne vont pas discuter le prix du repas avec l'école, celle-ci n'en n'a rien faire, si pas content et bien tu te débrouille avec ton gamin.
La crèche non plus ils ne discutent pas des prix, si pas joyeux tu passes ton tour.
Il n'y a que dans notre profession, que certain pe se permettent de pinailler pour tout et rien ! Le relationnel est au cœur de tout ça.


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Et bien il ne faut pas hésiter à leur dire 
Est ce que lorsque votre enfant sera à l'école vous allez essayer de négocier le prix du repas de votre enfant ?
Si votre enfant était en crèche vous tenteriez aussi une négociation?

La réponse serait Non bien évidement .............
Et bien ici c'est pareil
Les tarifs sont fixes, libre à vous d'accepter ou de chercher un autre mode de garde 

Il faut vous imposer non d'un chien surtout quand on voit le prix des matières premières qui flambent de jours en jours


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> C'est curieux comme raisonnement mais bon..
> 
> Aucun de mes employeurs n'a jamais tiqué sur le tarif repas.
> 
> ...


Je suis entièrement d'accord
J'ai moi aussi quelques fois envie d'arreter de fournir les repas 
Mais j'ai tellement peur de ce que les parents pourraient m'apporter que je n'ose pas 

Et avec 4 enfants en accueil imagine un peu l'espace que ca me prendrait pour stocker le tout dans mon frigo


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (5 Janvier 2023)

@assmatzam, 
Il serait hors de question que les repas soient apportés pour la semaine.
Oui, il faut de l'espace dans le frigo, mais, celà concerne que peu d'aliments en fait, les plats cuisinés, oui, yaourts oui. Mais s'il s'agit de compote en gourde par ex, je ne les mets pas au frigo, ni les fruits (sauf si épluchés of course).
C'est l'histoire de quelques heures.
Là j'ai plus de stockage reservé puisque c'est moi qui fournit. J'achète en gros volume les compotes en gourdes (les maisons, ces chéris n'aiment pas), idem, une demie étagère pour les yaourts fromages etc.  Dans un placard les petits gâteaux, les crêpes..
Donc en fait, c'est KIFF KIFF.
Surtout que si j'ai bien compris tu prépares en amont. Pas moi, je prépare au moment du repas.


----------



## zabeth 1 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, 

je ne prépare pas les repas , (je n'aime pas  cuisiner) , les parents apportent chaque jour les repas ; yaourts et autres plats frais prennent un peu de place dans mon frigo (j'accueille 4 enfants) mais ça se gère, et actuellement, l'un ne mange que des plats tout prêts industriels, donc ça reste sur le plan de travail. 
Et la puéricultrice m'avait dit que ce n'était pas la peine de se "fatiguer" à faire les repas, suis pas payée en plus, ça prend du temps, etc...Donc cela me convient parfaitement !!! 
Mais j'avoue que des fois y a des assiettes qui ne font pas envie...et notamment mon pauvre loulou avec ses plats achetés tout prêts tous les jours. Ca dépanne, OK , mais tous les jours... Et j'ai beau dire aux parents que ce serait bien de varier, rien à faire. 
Bonne journée.


----------



## Missunivers (6 Janvier 2023)

Je prends 2 € pour un enfant de 6 mois dont je fourni que le plat.


----------



## Bene44 (Dimanche à 13:52)

Bonjour 
Mon ass mat dans le 44 en campagne facture 2,29€ a partir du moment où l enfant mange comme les adultes et pour le goûter je fournis yaourt compote.


----------



## LiliePoussin (Dimanche à 14:32)

Bonjour, 

Je suis toute nouvelle assistante maternelle, je prends 3€ repas + goûter pour les enfants de moins de 1 an, et 3,50€ pour les enfants de + de 1 an. 

Je ne fournis pas le lait infantile, ce sont les parents. Chacun à son lait bien spécifique etc... 
Je pense que j'augmenterai au fil du temps, ce n'est pas évident de se fixer au départ, l'assurance vient au fil des années. 

Et puis j'ai suivi les conseils de la nutritionniste lors de ma formation. 
Lorsque j'ai calculé le coût d'un repas complet acheté en magasin.
Assiette 
Fromage 
Dessert 
Le coût est de 2€, j'estime qu'en faisant du maison, ça revient moins cher, peut-être que je me trompe, mais les IE font partie du coût de préparation de repas. Je prends 4€ net par jour jusqu'à 9h d'accueil au delà je prends 0,50 € de plus par heure.

En sachant que j'ai des légumes gratuits tous les 15 jours. 
Je pense préparer la même chose pour notre famille et les accueillis en adaptant suivant l'âge,  pour éviter de faire des sur- coût en énergie. 
Dites-moi ce que vous en pensez, soyez indulgente.  😊😊
Voilà voilà !


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (Dimanche à 18:20)

@LiliePoussin Le coût estimé est juste celui de la matière première ce qui est faux.
Il y a l'usure des matériels. Le stockage.  Les préparations. On oublie le recyclage...

Les énergies.. 
Désolée mais la nutritionniste ne sait pas évaluer le coût d'un repas.

Quand aux légumes gratuits idem.  Si ce n'était pas les accueillis qui les mangeait ce serait vous
 Donc plusieurs repas supplémentaires pour vous et donc idem cela à un coup.

Le fait maison est toujours plus cher.


----------



## Louanne (Dimanche à 19:18)

zabeth 1 a dit: 


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne prépare pas les repas , (je n'aime pas  cuisiner) , les parents apportent chaque jour les repas ; yaourts et autres plats frais prennent un peu de place dans mon frigo (j'accueille 4 enfants) mais ça se gère, et actuellement, l'un ne mange que des plats tout prêts industriels, donc ça reste sur le plan de travail.
> Et la puéricultrice m'avait dit que ce n'était pas la peine de se "fatiguer" à faire les repas, suis pas payée en plus, ça prend du temps, etc...Donc cela me convient parfaitement !!!
> ...


Pareil ici, 4 enfants et une petite de 2ans toujours avec les blédi.... Qui ne l'a calle plus d'ailleurs, j'en ai parlé plusieurs fois aux parents, ils ont rajouté un yaourt en plus 🙄
Je crois qu'ils ne cuisine pas beaucoup, mais bon... 
Jusqu'ici je propose de fournir les repas quand l'enfant mange des morceaux. Mais avec tous les rappels qu'il y a : fromages, charcuterie, viande. 
Même si je fais beaucoup de choses : yaourts, compote suivant les saisons, soupes, je prépare plus de ce que l'on mange la veille pour le lendemain et toujours maison, en tout cas j'essaie des produits le moins transformé possible mais je ne suis pas cuisinière donc les légumes surgelés ou conserve dépanne.
Vu que les rappels produits se multiplient je crois que je ne vais plus fournir les repas, ça m'angoisse..... 😐


----------



## liline17 (Dimanche à 19:38)

avant que mon mari ne soit AM, je ne préparais pas les repas, et ça me convenait très bien, mais avec 6 enfants en accueil, certains apportant 4  boites par jour, entrés, plat, compote maison, desserts, toutes bien trop grandes pour les contenus, je n'avais plus trop de place dans le frigo.
Et puis à 2 l'un peut cuisiner pendant que l'autre reste avec les petits.
J'ai encore une accueillie, de l'époque où mon mari était AM et ses parents tenaient à ce que leur AM fasse les repas.
Pour les prochains contrats, ce sera 5€ par jour, ou pas de repas, cela me prend beaucoup de temps, et je fais plus souvent les courses, car parfois, j'y vais car il me manque quelque chose pour eux, ce sera le cas demain.
Je ne trouve pas simple de planifier nos repas, mais faire en plus ceux des accueillis, je manque parfois d'imagination.
J'espère ne plus les faire bientôt, pour les PE qui m'amèneront plein de choses dans des boites différentes, je leur demanderai des lunchs box à compartiments, on en trouve très facilement et pour pas cher.


----------

